# Independent Timeshare Owner Groups/Meetings within Florida!



## TUGBrian

1. The Villages Timeshare Group: The Villages/Ocala/Orlando area

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221314


2. RonandJoans Annual Orlando Gathering at Golden Corral!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219979


3. The Florida Timeshare Owners Group:  Sarasota Area

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218851


----------

